# Our new Man



## Prico (May 27, 2002)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news/2054343cap.html

Defense is his strong point, surprise surprise


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

this draft blows...

when I saw woods slipping I thought Lakers would trade up but blazers grabbing....

thought they should have gotten dickau oh well


----------



## Prico (May 27, 2002)

*more info*

http://www.nba.com/draft2002/profiles/chris_jeffries.html#stats

http://sports.espn.go.com/nbadraft/tracker/player?playerId=17569

Dickua plays zero defense, Jackson would not be very pleased with that. 

We now have a 6' 8'' guard we can put with Kobe & he plays outstanding defense - What more do you want -

Dickua is 6' - Jackson hates small gaurds


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

JUNKIE is reporting that Lindsay Hunter and Jeffries are going to Toronto for Kareem Rush and Tracy Murray.

I still haven't seen this confirmed anywhere, but he is absolutely adament it's a done deal.

If he's wrong, I'll never let him live it down! 

http://www.basketballboards.net/showthread.php?threadid=1589


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*tracy murray comes home*

(Jun 26) TORONTO (CP) - The Toronto Raptors didn't need Kareem Rush, but saw his value. 

The Raptors traded the University of Missouri guard, the 20th overall pick in the 2002 NBA draft Wednesday, along with little-used Tracy Murray to the Los Angeles Lakers for reserve point guard Lindsey Hunter and their first-round pick, Fresno State forward Chris Jefferies. 

The move gives the Raptors a point guard and a backup veteran in Hunter, and more cash in their pockets. 

http://www.tsn.ca/nba/readstory.asp?story_id=2400550


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Ron *
> JUNKIE is reporting that Lindsay Hunter and Jeffries are going to Toronto for Kareem Rush and Tracy Murray.
> 
> I still haven't seen this confirmed anywhere, but he is absolutely adament it's a done deal.
> ...


The only thing I have to say is  
Told you
I should get a prize or something considered you doubted my NBA resources


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Yeah, I saw the same story...still haven't seen a confirmation on ESPN's web site, but why should that surprise me? They are so slow when it comes to this stuff, I get the feeling there is only one guy running the web site with his finger up his nose and his head up his ***.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Tracy Murray has seen better days, this guy is just a throw-in...its obvious the Lakers really wanted Rush.

Ah well...wonder if Lindsay knew this before he picked up his option? He's overpaid anyway, considering his contribution this year to the Lakers.


----------



## Prico (May 27, 2002)

*How many years is Murray under contract?*

The Raptors, still stinging financially from last season's signing spree, save nearly $1 million US in the deal - $740,000 in the difference in salaries between Hunter and Murray and $220,000 between the two draft picks. 
=============================================

Will murray be traded?

He is a 3pt specialist who could fit in, I feel he is on the move!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I thought the Lakers really wanted Woods, was that just a smoke screen to get Rush to slip?

Also it's pretty ironic how everyone said the Lakers couldn't get Woods, yet they could of traded their pick along with Hunter for him.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

lol, yup all the laker haters said la couldn't do it, well they could, but they didn't because they wanted rush...

I was so pissed off at lakers early on when I saw jeffries i was like what the hell, but it all worked out in the end  that's what i get for doubting


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KennethTo *
> lol, yup all the laker haters said la couldn't do it, well they could, but they didn't because they wanted rush...
> 
> I was so pissed off at lakers early on when I saw jeffries i was like what the hell, but it all worked out in the end  that's what i get for doubting


I agree-this draft gets an A


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

all i can say laker fans is CONGRATULATIONS







you guys got a great great player in rush too bad he will be behind kobe...but im just saying that you guys completely stole the hearts of raptors fans around the world......

everyone was so excited on getting rush in toronto...only to hear he was traded for lindsey hunter and chris jeffries.....when i heard that i was gonna punch someone....

but yet again i congratulate you on a great draft...

and can you say 4-peat?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Rush/Kobe*

Now the Hunter is gone th eonly PG left on the Lakers roster is Fisher. I'm guessing that Kobe will spend a lot of time as the backup PG with Kareem at the 2. Also if Devean George leaves the Lakers will need a back up 3. Rush should get about 20 minutes a game next year.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Rush/Kobe*



> Originally posted by *Jemel Irief *
> Now the Hunter is gone th eonly PG left on the Lakers roster is Fisher. I'm guessing that Kobe will spend a lot of time as the backup PG with Kareem at the 2. Also if Devean George leaves the Lakers will need a back up 3. Rush should get about 20 minutes a game next year.


You can't have a back-up PG that starts. The Lakers will either sign or trade for a good PG. I heard a rumor flying around on this site that the Lakers are interested in signing Travis Best, well someone has to be interested in signing with the Lakers if we just traded our only back-up PG.


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by *sime *
> all i can say laker fans is CONGRATULATIONS
> 
> 
> ...



He's not going to be behind Kobe because Phil wants Kobe to play the 3.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

You think the Lakers might start a Rookie? I'm not sure, especially going for the 4peat. They should stick with the "Core Four," Fisher, Fox, Kobe and Shaq in the srating lineup. Have Horry come off of the bench, as usual. And try to sign Malik Rose. Then, maybe next year they could try to start Rush.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Rush will be a backup-but when he and Kobe are in the game-Kobe will play 3


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

They aren't going to be able to sign Rose. If George, Mededvenko and Shaw come back there is no way they are going to be able to. And I see all 3 of them probably coming back. Which is just fine with me. Slava is a competent back-up for Shaq IMO.


----------

